# MES Capital Group - Funding Traders



## CanOz (14 December 2015)

I came across this mob on another forum.

*MES Capital Group*

They were advertising that you can trade any market with them, or at least a large choice compared to other backers. I started with an account of 15k USD after i sent my live DAX trading statements into them. They said i had to trade CME products for the try out, so i chose the 6J (Yen) and the 6A (Aussie dollar), other than, these rules. 



> Welcome to MES Capital Ltd.
> 
> Have you traded live accounts?  If yes, kindly send some statements and of-course take out the account number please.  If you only trade SIM then kindly shoot over some screenshots.  This is a filtration process before taking anyone on trial.  Priority to the live traders.
> 
> ...




I ramped my P/L up to 1200 quite quickly, for not having traded the pairs before, a week and a half or so. Then last week i went short the 6A with two contracts. I had to wear my total P/L as heat through the Employment announcement, but i still held onto my premise that risk aversion and the Fed rise in the background would put a drag on the spike and the weak longs would start to liquidate. I'm just a whisker from the goal of 3000 in profit by the 22nd of December. 

A few things that might hurt me when they consider this:

1.) the heat to my P/L i took while riding out the news spike
2.) holding through the night
3.) my last contract was closed automatically due to the end of the week and contract role.

So, I'll keep plugging away anyway...no news is good news i guess. FWIW i made about the same on the Dax in roughly the same time, but i'm still working on my trade records with my new Edgewonk journal.....will post that in another thread before Christmas.

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## CanOz (16 December 2015)

Well i managed to achieve the goal, according to my (Ninja) records. However, for some reason they have not counted the trades on last Friday that were closed out Saturday AM...

Monday was quite frustrating, got caught in some chop and then lost my connection as a loser swung too far into the red for my liking while i was bathing Austin....:frown: I generally don't trade with stops unless I'm away from the PC, this time for some reason i didn't put one on. 

Yesterday however i was short the Yen going before Europe opened, thinking the short covering would put some pressure on the 6J. I held it over night, exited for a nice win on 2 contracts and was short again this morning on a tight stop, which was taken out for a small loss.

I did much better when i was able to focus on this instead of trading the Dax as well...shame its a demo.

I think my understanding of context has helped allot in trading currency, especially the 6J. That and the 6E are very associated with risk on / off with the Euro the new carry trade poster child. I had more success with the 6A, as it contributed the bulk of profits on the demo try out. Most of these trades were ideas associated with context and then trades executed at levels that i determined from a long term composite volume profile.

Certainly not a very large sample of trades though, personally i think a try out like this should last longer to see how one goes over a longer period.

Time will tell if they pass me onto the next phase or not.


----------



## CanOz (29 December 2015)

Well i received the news that i did not get funded. The reason they gave me was that i held two of the trades too long, therefore they had to exit the trades for me. The reason i gave at the time was that i could not connect to their platform. I requested access to an Asian server, which they were not able to provide. I may try again one day, however i'd trade a US equity market instead of a currency future. I think i know the European markets well enough to take some position type trades in the ES or YM in the globex session.


----------



## Modest (30 December 2015)

CanOz said:


> Well i received the news that i did not get funded. The reason they gave me was that i held two of the trades too long, therefore they had to exit the trades for me. The reason i gave at the time was that i could not connect to their platform. I requested access to an Asian server, which they were not able to provide. I may try again one day, however i'd trade a US equity market instead of a currency future. I think i know the European markets well enough to take some position type trades in the ES or YM in the globex session.




Did they make it known that they preferred their trader hold positions for maximum X amount of time? 

Good stuff mate if that's the only thing holding you back that is an easy fix for when you give it another crack!


----------



## CanOz (30 December 2015)

Modest said:


> Did they make it known that they preferred their trader hold positions for maximum X amount of time?
> 
> Good stuff mate if that's the only thing holding you back that is an easy fix for when you give it another crack!




Yeah i recall something but when i went over the correspondence i couldn't find it again. It wasn't in the general rules. They basically said i could trade the globex hours and not the US session. I could have got out if i could have connected, but it refused to connect.


----------



## minwa (30 December 2015)

Have to say everything looked attractive with their seemingly ease of entry, but after a quick search some concerns came up. Did you do any due diligence on this company ?

Google has no records of this company before September 2015. A Google search will bring up 2 threads on 2 forums which both conclude they do false advertising and are dismissed as scams, both within the past 3 months. There's absolutely no records of anyone being funded on a quick internet search.

The address on their website (141 W. JACKSON BLVD SUITE 2026 CHICAGO, IL 60604) is at the Chicago Board of Trade. It shares the same address as a broker named Vankar Trading Corp. 

Sorry but this doesn't look promising . I'd be wary of sending any records. 

But nice trading Can ! Should be a confidence booster to see you can do well in currency futures too.


----------



## CanOz (30 December 2015)

minwa said:


> Have to say everything looked attractive with their seemingly ease of entry, but after a quick search some concerns came up. Did you do any due diligence on this company ?
> 
> Google has no records of this company before September 2015. A Google search will bring up 2 threads on 2 forums which both conclude they do false advertising and are dismissed as scams, both within the past 3 months. There's absolutely no records of anyone being funded on a quick internet search.
> 
> ...




Yeah agree on the reputation, but i liked the no frills approach. 

Almost all of the correspondence was from the 
Vankar guys, except towards the end when i was getting email from some anonymous MES Group address. I suspect that was the owner/backer. 

I'm going to just focus on getting my Eurex record finalized before we move. Got a water fast to get through before i start trading in January again too....

Yeah minwa, the fx futures are tough to call sometimes, but I'd been watching them for a long time now and i guess that helped.


----------

